# 2022 Buckeye Elite Anglers Trail



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Our 2022 division schedules are almost complete. Here is what we have ready so far.

Columbus Division 

B.E.A.T Columbus division 

April [email protected] Buckeye 
May 1 @ Indian 
May 22 @ Alum
June 12 @ Oshaunessy
July [email protected] Delaware 
August 7 @ Oshaunessy

Shawnee Division
4-24 @ Loramie
5-15 @ Indian Lake
5-22 @ St Mary’s
6-26 @ Loramie 
7-10 @ St Mary’s 
8-14 @ Indian Lake 

Rocky Creeks Division
4-3 @ Rocky Fork
5-15 @ Ceasers Creek
6-12 @ East Fork
6-26 @ Paint Creek
7-17 @ Rocky Fork
8-28 @ Paint Creek

N.E. Division 
Some dates are tentative 
4-24 @ Mosquito 
5-29 @ Milton
6-5 @ Berlin 
6-26 @ West Branch
7-10 @ Milton
8-14 @ Mosquito 

North Central Division
4-23 @ Pleasant Hill
6-4 @ Delaware 
7-2 @ Clear Fork
7-31 @ Alum Creek
8-27 @ Sandusky Bay
8-28 @ Sandusky Bay

2022 Classic will be held at Sandusky Bay September 16&17


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have been very interested in these. Are you able to fish out of your division. My main division would be N.E but could I also fish lakes in a different division as well and still count towards points for the year


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

You can fish events in any of the divisions. As long as you fish a total of 6 events you qualify for the classic.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Phil Carver said:


> You can fish events in any of the divisions. As long as you fish a total of 6 events you qualify for the classic.


Awesome thank you. These are singles tournaments correct?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Awesome thank you. These are singles tournaments correct?


They are. I fished it a couple years. Always enjoyed them.


----------



## TB018 (Jul 18, 2021)

Excuse my ignorance, just getting into organized fishing. I too would fish primarliy on the NE., but would also do one or two North Central dates.

What does it mean if its a singles tournament? Does that mean I don't get to pick who fishes in my boat with me or is it something all together different? Thanks for taking the time to fill in the "new guy".


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Circuit is set up as a boaters only format where you fish alone. You will never have anyone in the boat fishing with or against you.


----------



## TB018 (Jul 18, 2021)

That will work too as my partner is not always available, thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Phil, looks like a great schedule for the northeast division. Definitely looking forward to it! You mentioned some of the dates are tentative? Which ones?


----------

